# Breeders of GSPs



## MIHuntress (Sep 6, 2010)

I should have posted this yesterday with the Woofgang question, but got sidetracked at work.

Does anyone know anything about Patton's Kennels in Fowlerville? I found him on gundogbreeders.com and made contact with him a few weeks ago. He had a lot of GSPs, but now only has (I think) 1 male GSP and 1 male GSP/EP mix. I was thinking of an all GSP since I don't have much experience with mixes of GSP/EP.

Also, I had sent an e-mail to Eulenhof/Serakraut Kennels. Does anyone have any experience with them?

We were pretty sure we wanted another female GSP to join the brood (we'd be even with the sexes in the house hold!) but there are so many males available right now and seeing as this will be the best time to bring a new pup into our lives for many reasons we may just have to go for a male. I've been reading a lot, and it seems that you should not pick a dog based on his/her sex, but how it behaves, so for once I'm going to have to change that I'm used to picking. 

Thanks,

June


----------



## kdogger (Jan 10, 2005)

It might just be me, but the fact that anyone is breeding and SELLING mutts should be a big red flag....

What breed is improved by the crossing of a GSP to an EP? I get it that accidental mateings can happen, but then advertising and selling them? Again, maybe its just me, but RED FLAG: To Be Avoided.


----------



## MIHuntress (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I'm new to purchasing from a breeder. Our current GSP is a rescued dog, and growing up, we always bought from places like Puppy City <Queens, NY> and we didn't know any better back then. 

I'm thinking it was probably an accidental breeding, as he was selling them for $100/each. They looked really cute from the photos, though.


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

There are plenty of gsp breeders that have proven results. I'm sure they will all chime in.
You will limit your risk if you hold out a couple days for some advice from here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## winshoot (Sep 6, 2006)

Hunting dogs should be obtained from a breeder with proven success. Too much at stake. See:
http://hipointkennels.com/about.html


----------



## MIHuntress (Sep 6, 2010)

I can wait a few days, for sure. But I have been researching and looking for a few opinions. I plan on visiting pups with my own dog as well before we make a purchase.

Regarding winshoot's post, thanks for the suggestion, but I would prefer to keep my $$ in Michigan.


----------



## Legallyblonde (Dec 6, 2010)

I would highly recommend Abbe Lane Kennels  Their website is not always updated, so I would contact Rob and Judy directly. 

http://www.abbelanekennels.com/


----------



## MIHuntress (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks, Legallyblonde. I believe that they are all sold out for this year. Had one boy left (people backed out) but was recently sold.


----------



## Rocko0305 (Sep 24, 2008)

I recommend Woofgang Kennels in Mio, MI (my pup is from there), or Crosswind Kennels in Maybee, MI (my dad's dogs are from here). Both are excellent.


----------



## GamebirdPreserve (Nov 21, 2006)

MIHuntress,

I know that you want a puppy right now. I would just caution you that this puppy will be your faithful companion for 10-12 years or more and you should take some precautions to avoid future heartaches. Rushing into a puppy purchase is usually not a good thing and may come back to haunt you in the future.



I do not know if some of the other GSP breeders on here have any puppies on the ground or not. We did not have a litter this year (2011) and are not expecting one until next year (2012). 

*Personally, I would ask any potential breeders the following questions to compare them:* 


Make sure both parents are hunters if you want a hunting dog.

See them in person so you can see their personalities, sizes, etc. (if possible)

How often do they breed their females, what ages, etc?

Make sure they have health clearances (that at least shows that the breeder has invested some money into their litter)

If the breeder offers a warranty, get a contract in writing . How many years and what exactly does it cover or not cover?

A bonus is if they are willing to re-home it for you for the life of the dog in order to find another good home for your dog, if needed. This shows that they care about their puppies and they are not just a product.

What support does the breeder offer for you in the future or is it cash and carry and no future support whatsoever?
Maybe someone else knows of a GSP breeder who has a litter on the ground right now. I do not know of any at this time. Many long time breeders take deposits year-round and have waiting lists so their litters are sold soon after their litters are whelped.

I hope the above questions will help you to compare the breeders that you are interviewing. Good luck finding your next four-legged family member.


----------



## Pheonix (Sep 18, 2010)

I second Woofgang GSP's. Also Shooters Shorthairs. I had a litter in February but they are all in homes now otherwise I would be happy to talk with you more. 

Definitely do your research and find a breeder who is someone you are compatible with too. I as a breeder stay very involved with my pups as they grow up. I am there for them if they want me to show the pup, help them in hunt training, doing training for them etc. Or just as a friend to bounce ideas off of. My pup people love that. But that might not be what someone is looking for either. So just make sure you mesh well with your breeder.

Check health clearances as well and make sure they do with their dogs what you want your pup to do in the future. Whether that be just a house dog or a hunting partner. 

Good luck in your search!


----------



## GamebirdPreserve (Nov 21, 2006)

Beth, 


How about that female that you have coming back to you right now?
Is she already spoken for or is she available?
She originally wanted a female, so maybe that would work out for both of you and the female GSP?


----------



## chewy (Mar 27, 2006)

kdogger said:


> It might just be me, but the fact that anyone is breeding and SELLING mutts should be a big red flag....
> 
> What breed is improved by the crossing of a GSP to an EP? I get it that accidental mateings can happen, but then advertising and selling them? Again, maybe its just me, but RED FLAG: To Be Avoided.


the entire gsp breed has improved by breeding to eps. doesn't happen much anymore because if DNA. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## chewy (Mar 27, 2006)

winshoot said:


> Hunting dogs should be obtained from a breeder with proven success. Too much at stake. See:
> http://hipointkennels.com/about.html


no to that one


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## chewy (Mar 27, 2006)

monkeyshine kennels has a litter due any day 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Pheonix (Sep 18, 2010)

GamebirdPreserve said:


> Beth,
> 
> 
> How about that female that you have coming back to you right now?
> ...


My female coming back is staying put for quite a while. There are things she needs to learn that she should know at this point that was never taught to her. So we have a bit of work to do before she will be ready for a different home. And I am planning on showing her and running her in NAVHDA in the spring. But thanks for thinking of it Vicki


----------

